# hay bales



## singinghills3 (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get hay bales for target practice? I am interested in setting up an archery range and wanted to find some tightly packed hay.


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have just been looking around for these too. Targets are so expensive! I need an answer for this one too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HAFSHOO (Nov 21, 2007)

Where ever you go make sure you request straw bails instead of hay.Hay is cattle feed and costs more.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

I get mine from a feed store


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

I take it your shooting an older compound? I'm really not trying to be a smart ***, but the newer ones will smoke right on thru a bail of hay/straw.


Try this out...
http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=9

you stuff it with your material (grocery bags, rags, old sleeping bag materials)


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am using a recurve.

That is a great site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

yer welcome.

They have had some very useful stuff over the years.


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

as a secondary stop they work fine if your new or teaching someone but if your pullin more than #30 theylle blow right thru.

personal experience, 

my youngest sons fred bear 30 lb long bow buries them to the fletch in a straw bail

my wifes 45lb browning micro midas 3 compound blows right thru


----------



## Tom Hoffman (Nov 19, 2009)

I have straw! All you need 3.00 a bale 

It will stop the new bows if you take ratchet straps and pull them together real tight!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoyt_em said:


> I take it your shooting an older compound? I'm really not trying to be a smart ***, but the newer ones will smoke right on thru a bail of hay/straw.
> 
> 
> Try this out...
> ...


If you are blowing through your hay bales then you need to tighten them up. A good Bale of hay weighs about 60lbs. If your a tough guy and shoot 70lb draws then I suppose you might want to go two deep. Tell your pumkin supplier that you need hay on his next trip out. Call your nearest TSC, they should carry it in suburbia. By the time we spend all this effort we could simply buy a $29.00 bag target like I did. I have a barn full of hay but would rather use the Bag target, and am still using my orginal that I purchased back in 1996/97. Of course I don't shoot as often as recommended. I bring my bow out and double check the sighting just like my rifles before hunting and call it good.

(3 shots within an inch at 20 yards, a shot at 10 yards and a shot at 30 to verify variables).

Kevin
www.putmanlake.com
(website has errors)
231 745 2621


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tom Hoffman said:


> I have straw! All you need 3.00 a bale
> 
> It will stop the new bows if you take ratchet straps and pull them together real tight!


Sounds great! I'm just shooting for fun so don't have a very powerful bow. Where can I get them? Will you have some until end of this month?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScottTheEngineer (Nov 21, 2010)

I use a rolled up cushion from an outdoor swing. Its the cheap thin ones. Banded together with a rubber strap. stops a 10 point TitanHLX arrow from 5' with about 8" of penetration.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Many moons ago, I had access to wire bound straw. The bales weighed between 50 and 60 lbs. and they would stop all recurves and some of the new compounds. This was about the time compounds were just coming out. I have not seen wire bound bales in many years.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

All the hay or straw you want I'm located by Clare-gladwin-Isabellacounty lines. Just pm me or email [email protected]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

